# DIY Home Network Help



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

I just moved into my own place and needed to set up a network, I'm not a beginner when it comes to this stuff but I am nowhere near knowing what I'm doing either. I bought an Arris SURFboard SB6141 modem. That was interesting to setup since this is my first time dealing with cable, but I had fun learning. On recommendation from a friend that "does I.T." I bought a Ubiquity Access Point, UAP. I was skeptical whether this would work without something to do the routing but he said it should and I've used Ubiquity stuff before and liked them so I was ok buying it even if I needed to buy their router later.

I tried for a few hours with it set up as MODEM>UAP, could not get it to work. Then tried MODEM>SWITCH>UAP so that I could plug my computer into the switch along with it thinking that it just needed to be setup and then maybe I could remove the switch, that didn't work. Finally I have it as MODEM>OLD ROUTER>UAP. That works. I think it works now because it actually has a router. The router is a cheap old Linksys E1200 that I hate and I can't turn the radio off unless I install aftermarket firmware which I had for a while but didn't like it. So now I have two networks named different things so that I stay off the Linksys radio.

Do I need to just buy that router and be done with it or is there actually a way to set it up with only the modem and AP?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

You'll need a router to take the single IP address you get from your ISP and allow it to have multiple devices connected internally. The router gives each of your devices an internal IP address and lets them share the same external IP address. You could pickup a regular consumer router but if you really wanted to go crazy...
Numbers don’t lie—it’s time to build your own router | Ars Technica


----------

